# iPhone 4 - Tethering - nur Browser ?



## d-braun (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines(?) Vorhaben und bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe 

Und zwar möchte ich gerne über mein iPhone mit dem PC im Internet surfen. Da gibt es ja das sogenannte Tethering.

Das "Problem" bei der ganzen Sache ist jedoch dass wenn Tethering eingerichtet ist das komplette System Zugriff auf das Internet via 3G hat. Das ist natürlich etwas ungünstig da dann ein monatliches Datenvolumen von 1 GB sehr schnell aufgebraucht ist wenn Updates etc. im Hintergrund laufen. Und alle Updates etc. zu deaktivieren ist wohl nur schwer bis garnicht machbar ohne eine Server der dazwischen steht.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Zugriff auf's iPhone (bzw. auf die Netzwerkverbindung) nur für 1 Browser zu erlauben und für die restliche Software zu sperren? Das sollte jedoch mit dem eigenen System machbar sein. Dass ich einen Server dazwischen schalten kann der das regelt weiß ich auch. Das möchte ich aber ja gerade vermeiden 

Zum Browser: Opera wäre da als Browser denke ich prädestiniert dazu da dieser einen "Tubo Mode" hat welcher im Vorfeld das Datenvolumen schon komprimiert. Der Browser-Cache tut dann auch noch was dazu. Oder gibt es eine andere/bessere Möglichkeit das Datenvolumen zu verkleinern um Traffic zu sparen?

So nun seit ihr gefragt. Jemand ne Idee wie ich das realisieren kann?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------

